# False starts, re-launches, and renaming: starting a t-shirt business.



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I think to prospective new business owners it can often appear like successful companies have sprung fully formed like Athena from the head of Zeus. It's daunting starting your own business, but personally I suspect false starts are rather more common than people realise. Success comes with time, and often a generous dose of re-writing the business plan.

It's those false starts I'm particularly interested in hearing about, and I think many new members would find reassuring. It's not so much those successful businesses that you decided to branch out from, or the career change you decided to have that informed your current business. How many people changed their name six months into trading? Or fell flat with their first attempt(s) and then went back to the drawing board?

I did. It took me a long time to come up with a brand name I was happy with. For a while I had settled on something I didn't even particularly like, and as a result things just weren't coming together. Eventually something came to me in a flash of inspiration, I scrapped the first idea, and moved onto the second. In doing this I rarely arrive at an idea I like without first discarding one I don't.

So, how about you guys? Did inspiration strike and it's been a straight road ever since? Or have you changed your name so often you can hardly remember them all?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I can certainly relate.

My current brand name is one that I started using in 1994, right out of high school. It was just a fluke really that somebody thought would be a cool on a t-shirt. I sold a few for a couple of months, then just stopped.

Years later, after I got married, I wanted to do something with t-shirts. I had a theme for a brand, but no name. I finally settled on a name that I "thought" was perfect and had some shirts made up. They did ok, but I knew that it needed something else.

So, back to the drawin board I went. I had completely forgotten about the name that I used years earlier (old age, I guess). But my wife reminded me of the name from before it was a perfect name for the theme and message that I wanted my brand to have.

So I went back to the old name, with a new theme and new focus. Since going back to the old name, I've changed the logo several times, along with the target market and marketing strategy. 

But I've learned so much over the years that now (hopefully) I'm able to focus on exactly what my brand is, and what I want to do with it.

I'm happy that I didn't throw piles of money at the other ideas because it would have certainly been a waste without the knowledge that I've acquired.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

My name is about the only thing that is the same as when I started, but everything else has changed drastically. I totally believe that we learn from our mistakes and perfect our plan as we go  As long as you hang in there eventually your business will become what it was meant to be, not necessarily what it started out as


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Good topic. I had the same thing happen as well. Way back when (years before I joined this forum) I started with one name and couldn't make it work - the original domain wasn't available so I chose a poor substitute, and the name itself was too long and awkward. And being a very design-oriented person, it was disheartening for me when I wasn't able to turn that long name into a workable logo. So eventually it had to go.

The next name was one of those _Flash of inspiration! Oh my god is the domain available?? Yes it is woohoo! _ moments. I'll probably keep it forever even though I'm not doing that product now.

The one I have now is actually one that was chosen based not only on the appeal of the name but also the qualities it had. It's one of those names that sounds a little weird at first but grows on you. Like how "Google" or "Yahoo" used to sound weird but are now part of everyday speech. It was not my first choice, but it beat out many other strong contenders.

Sometimes I feel bad that I wasted time (and money) with less-than-perfect names, but I really think a name is so important for a brand, in the end I think it will be worth the trouble. 

Now that I've been through that, I have actually developed a little test for each name so that I can evaluate them more easily. Here's my test if someone else wants to use it. A lot of names will die on test #1 so it saves you a lot of time. 

1. Is the .com domain available? Seriously, if it's not, just forget about it.
2. Is anyone else using it for that product or similar? Just Google to find out.
3. Is it trademarked for that product or similar, in the US or Canada? If so, move on.
4. Does it accurately reflect the feel/theme/attitude/idea of the brand? If not, move on.
5. The shorter the name is, the better.
6. The easier it is to spell and pronounce, the better.
7. The more unique it is, the better.

5, 6 and 7 are more flexible but still good to keep in mind.

After you put all your names through that trial, then make a list of the survivors and get some feedback from an honest friend. Make sure to specifically ask for criticism and don't tell them your opinion of it until you hear theirs.

After you've done all that, _then_ you can think about each name from a more critical perspective instead of getting emotionally attached and wanting to "make it work".

Hopefully this will help others to find their perfect name faster and with less heartache.


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

Too early yet....

BUT name is definately too long, especially for a web address


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Jasonda said:


> 1. Is the .com domain available? Seriously, if it's not, just forget about it.


I killed *many* viable brands at this stage (a lot of which were just being sat on by squatters, not in actual use), which is why first time around I settled for something so crappy.

The one I eventually selected was one of those "I'll check just in case" domains I didn't actually expect to be available: those are awesome. If you _expect_ the domain name to be available before you even look it up, I think you're in danger of having chosen something too obscure.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Solmu said:


> I killed *many* viable brands at this stage (a lot of which were just being sat on by squatters, not in actual use), which is why first time around I settled for something so crappy.


You know, that really makes me wonder about the future of ecommerce sometimes. Practically every useful .com domain out there is already in use or being held hostage by squatters. 

There's always .biz, .net, etc. but they just seem so pathetic compared to .com, and most people automatically look for the .com anyway. I wonder how long it will take for that to change.. can't be long now, at the rate things are going.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Well, the internet will come crashing to a screaming halt in 2012 when we run out of ip addresses anyway, so we can probably hold out until then 

Seriously though... I think two things might happen: 1) A tightening of domain squatting laws, 2) People getting more used to the idea that they can't register a name from scratch, you have to buy it from someone.

Hmm... I just had an idea. There are already laws in place to prevent domain squatting on trademarked names. You don't actually need the .com to establish your brand and register a trademark. I wonder if you could register a trademark *after* they register the domain, and still make a case for them having no legitimate claim to the domain and yoinking it off them. That would be a nice victory for Real People.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Solmu said:


> Hmm... I just had an idea. There are already laws in place to prevent domain squatting on trademarked names. You don't actually need the .com to establish your brand and register a trademark. I wonder if you could register a trademark *after* they register the domain, and still make a case for them having no legitimate claim to the domain and yoinking it off them. That would be a nice victory for Real People.


Isn't that called reverse cybersquatting?

“Reverse Cybersquatting” – the dark side of the Anticybersquatting Consumer Protection Act

Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Solmu said:


> Well, the internet will come crashing to a screaming halt in 2012 when we run out of ip addresses anyway, so we can probably hold out until then


 
Hey, Lewis - Welcome back! I hope all is well.

The "Grid" may make IP addresses obsolete anyway (?), so maybe that won't be a problem.  

And yes, I've changed my business plan (although not the name of my company.) I think one needs to build flexibility into a company - and be ready to make a change should the need arise or the circumstances change.

In my case an opportunity opened up that I could not forsee, and rather than say, "That's not part of my plan," I changed my plan.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I have two things that I am currently working on. One was a "flash of inspiration" type of thing, with the added bonus of the .com being available. The other one tooks months of thinking of a name as well as double checking the .com. One by one not being available. It is funny how much that is affecting business naming. One thing I tried to keep in mind, was thinking out side the box to .com naming. A good example was a digital transfer (promotions) company that I interviewed with a long time ago had a website that wasn't the business name, but was related to one of their major selling points - free color. As an example, if I wanted to start Prometheus Graphics, I might have the domain be - bringthefire.com. Something that would tie in and be memorable as well.


----------



## Slydaug (Sep 6, 2007)

This is a great topic. I can not believe the timing. I am doing the exact thing right now. I am in the process of redefining some of my lines and also my company's LOGO will be tweaked. We have officially been in business since 2005. I guess as we have matured so has our vision. I am thankful to know we are not the only ones to do this. 
Slydaug


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i had plans of my own line since 2000..... didnt happen till 2006ish or so......

took alot of thinking an to be able to tie myself with my ideas.... i had 3 names i was gonna use...but decided to use the one i have now.... since all my work is under it anywyas...and i'm really hoping that i can phase out of architecture (b.s.) and just have my own clothing line... (still alot to learn...but learn it on the way)...

just keep pushing along........ and keep the b.s. out of your life......

b


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Prometheus Graphics, I might have the domain be - bringthefire.com. Something that would tie in and be memorable as well.
Robert,
I love this idea for you, go for it,, it is Great.

I have a boutique, in which we have sold Used Name Brand Clothing,
"My Best Friends Closet".

Now the Story.
This has been manily for Females, but always had a Back room Section with Tees and Great Jeans for guys,
I have come to Believe Guys will not buy used,and I wanted the Guys in to purchase not just stand there.
I went in March to the Merchant Mart AMD Show in Vegas, in search of great Tees.
Guys, I found only one vender I already did buisness with, For Band Music Tees,
and a ton of Rhinestone,, That was it.
I came out there, and ran to the Ed Hardy stores, all the 4 for $10.00 shirt places, did a ton of research. and decided that was it, we were making our own.
bought a press, knowing i would also get into silkscreening,and vinyl, as could afford.
I now have half the boutique in New Tees and Hoodies, I now sell more guy stuff than girl stuff.
This leaves me with a Femine boutique name on my storefront window,
"My Best Friends Closet"
I think it is time to change the name and fonts on the shop window. something more unisex. My current font is Curly, way to girly for naughty Tees.
I have a store on ecrater, "Monkey Me Me's T-shirts and Hoodies." Monkey Me Me is my X-box name, and have always loved it, I love mOnkeys, this Way I can have a hang tag of a Monkey on every tee. 
I have got to get a name with some balls tho, for my store, with old english font or something for the guys.
Would love to hear any Ideas, We are located in Northern Minnesota, resort capital for sure.Lakes everywhere.
for anyone looking for a place to connect with stores and boutiques, you have got to display at the Merchant marts in las vegas, there are so many buyers there and not tees and hoodies, ect. I went on a whole buying trip looking for sellers, and found none, I had no idea at that time that you all where here,.
I was looking under wholesale, for 2 years, in internet searches.


----------



## Sheepsalt (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, our name is the same as it was when we started, but the business has gone through allot of changes - it started out as a clothing brand, designing our own graphic tees & accessories for the 13-25 yo Christian anti-mainstreamers. We started selling on ebay & our website, but knew we needed more volume, so we opened a store.

We opened the store under that name where we sold our products along with products from other brands in the same genre. The store made enough volume to pay all its own expenses, but we decided that just wasn't the direction we wanted to go anymore. Also, we were getting allot of inquiries at the store about where & how we had our products manufactured, so explaining to people that we print our own apparel in our own decorating shop ended up getting a fair amount of requests for decorating work. After almost a year of doing both the store and the print shop under the same name, we decided to close the store & go full time in contract printing.

Now we're doing research to launch a new brand under a different brand name, but the sheepsalt shop will always be there.

As for dot-com, the new brand name's root domain is owned by someone else in .com form, and they are selling it for a pretty high price. So I talked to my attorney friend who works solely in the internet provider industry about putting a package together to raise investment capital with the domain name purchase being part of the package, and he advised me not to be concerned with spending allot of capital on the .com name. He say's that in the near future the entire way dns lookups are done will be changing and it won't matter anymore. We won't be limited to .com .biz .net etc, but we can invent our own. So, if I wanted sheepsalt.printing, sheepsalt.clothing, sheepsalt.phoenix... those would be valid domain names without any com, biz, us, tv, info, org or whatever... from then on it will pretty much be whatever you want.

Of course, that is just what he advised me, so don't by any means take this as legal advice for your business plan.


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

Solmu said:


> Seriously though... I think two things might happen: 1) A tightening of domain squatting laws, 2) People getting more used to the idea that they can't register a name from scratch, you have to buy it from someone.


I agree...*IF* .com retains its supremacy. With the recent opening of the top level domains, I'm not sure that will be the case in the long term (which, on the internet, is 5+ years or so.)


----------

